# HitorMiss enroute to the sandbox



## HitorMRS. (9 Aug 2006)

Well HitorMiss is on his way.  

He had a great send off, Sig_Des came in from Ottawa (thanks again Des) we also had a very nice stranger anonymously buy our brunch for us because he had overheard that HitorMiss was flying out today.  Thanks again Sir. Now that's what I call troop support! 

I just want to say a quick thank you to all those out there who have been and will be supporting him while he's over there either with e-mails, post, packages, whatever; it really helps me to know that others are thinking of him too.

Honey if you get a chance to read this "Give'm hell, baby!"


----------



## TMM (9 Aug 2006)

HitorMRS. said:
			
		

> I just want to say a quick thank you to all those out there who have been and will be supporting him while he's over there either with e-mails, post, packages, whatever; it really helps me to know that others are thinking of him too.



HitorMRS, remember that we're here just as much to support you and your family when you need it. We've got your back!


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Aug 2006)

Godspeed HoM. and Stay Safe


----------



## Trinity (9 Aug 2006)

Don't worry.

I ambushed him at Trenton... gave him a care package and a kick in the ass!


----------



## Jake (9 Aug 2006)

Good luck HoM!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Aug 2006)

Good luck, good hunting HoM!

Mud


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2006)

Best of luck, HoM....


----------



## JBP (9 Aug 2006)

Non Nobis Sed Patriae!!!

Be safe, we will all be thinking of you and wishing you well!

And yeah, GIVEM' HELL if it comes to that!!!


----------



## Bert (9 Aug 2006)

Have a good tour and good luck HoM.


----------



## military granny (9 Aug 2006)

Good Luck HoM  and HitorMrs we are here for you if and when you need us.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Aug 2006)

Well,

it was really nice to send off HoM, and wish him the best. Driving to Pet from Ottawa was the least I could do for a brother.

As far as our anonymous benefactor. He bought the entire table brunch. He didn't even come to say anything, we didn't find out until it was time to pay the bill that it had been taken care of.

Just to go on a bit of a blurb. This is the kind of generosity that touches you. Hopefully it's not just a small army-town thing. But the fact that someone is willing to give a little bit for a soldier on his way overseas is moving. The fact that he didn't make a big production, in fact NO production, was amazing. For the first time in a long time, I saw HoM just sit there, speechless. Thank you so much, sir.

Prayers out to you, HoM


----------



## Jack O. (10 Aug 2006)

Godspeed HoM.


----------



## Rice0031 (10 Aug 2006)

Godspeed, and give em hell!


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Just to go on a bit of a blurb. This is the kind of generosity that touches you. Hopefully it's not just a small army-town thing. But the fact that someone is willing to give a little bit for a soldier on his way overseas is moving. The fact that he didn't make a big production, in fact NO production, was amazing. For the first time in a long time, I saw HoM just sit there, speechless. Thank you so much, sir.




Had an experience in the Charlottetown Mall a couple of weeks ago. Was in my uniform shopping for apartment gadgets (during my lunch hour of course), and when I turned the aisle corner a young woman who had been staring at me finally walked up to say something. 

I don't know what I was expecting to hear but what I got was a "Thank you for your service." This from a 25ish female in a town with not much exposure to military Units. I got goosebumps. All I could manage was a "Thank you" and a smile. I got about 10 feet up the aisle and had tears running down my cheeks. I was literally shaking. Yeah me. Went back to work, told my clerk what happened and made her cry too.

I'm glad that HorM, HorMrs, yourself and the rest of your party were the benefactors of this random act of kindness towards our soldiers. There truly are many Canadians out there who support their troops and appreciate all that we go through. It is gestures such as these above that keep us going, no matter how small or grand.  

HorMrs,

Let us know if you need anything or if we can do anything for you. I have already arranged to keep HorM stocked up on his Ballistic eyewear!!  ;D

HorM,

Keep on doing that which we do. Best wishes.


----------



## Krisz (10 Aug 2006)

Godspeed indeed - and to the anonymous benefactor: He is what the world needs more of.


----------



## Hockeycaper (10 Aug 2006)

HorM, 
Take care and stay safe.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Aug 2006)

Give 'em hell, HoM!  Show those clowns what Canadian style is really about (and not just the Oakleys)    ;D
Come on back safe, brother.


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Aug 2006)

Hey all

Thanks alot for the words, wre doing just fine so far still some traveling left to go but the flioght should make it in good time

I love you Honey and I'll see you soon


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Aug 2006)

Hey HorM, stay safe, and remember wear both 'chicken' plates. Front and rear ( I am  ;D)!

Let us know how you are going.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Pea (10 Aug 2006)

Take care over there HoM!!

And HoMrs, you take care too and feel free to ask if you need anything.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Aug 2006)

the small, round part of the gun is the dangerous part. Point that *towards* the enemy!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> the small, round part of the gun is the dangerous part. Point that *towards* the enemy!


The small cylinder with the pointy end is the dangerous part of the gun.

Take care HoM/rs, be safe, do good.

D


----------



## Greg_o (10 Aug 2006)

Goodluck HitorMiss! Another board member is in-country right now. Bigwig arrived with the new boots last week. Good hunting!


----------



## Pea (10 Aug 2006)

PPCLI Sgt, formerly known as PPCLI MCpl has also arrived in the sandbox. Good luck and safe wishes to him as well!


----------



## couchcommander (10 Aug 2006)

Take care, all of you.


----------



## Fraser.g (10 Aug 2006)

Ill be over in a few weeks to cover your backs if and when you need me. Till then be safe and give em hell!


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Aug 2006)

HoM...be safe and give 'em hell...send best wishes to all of those you are serving with so they know we are thinking about all of you  

HL


----------



## Jake (11 Aug 2006)

Good luck to all of the guys and girls heading to A-Stan in the coming weeks.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Aug 2006)

Good to see that show of support from an anonymous benefactor. It makes up for the guy I posted about yesterday harassing a military spouse here in Halifax....there are more good people out there than bad!

HorM my prayers are with you man....be safe.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Aug 2006)

HOM:
Take care over there.  Our thoughts are with you!


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Aug 2006)

Dood & Mrs. Dood:

I hope this finds you both well.  

Dood:  Sorry I didn't drop you a line before you left but CAP has a way of interferring with having a life.  Stay safe.  Don't run with scissors.

Scout.


----------



## big bad john (28 Aug 2006)

Just an update on the HoM front.
I heard from HoM again today, he seems to be well and progressing!  Packages seem to be taking their own sweet time getting out to him .  But otherwise no complaints! Also life seems to be 'exciting'.


----------



## scoutfinch (28 Aug 2006)

It would be most appreciated if someone wants to send me via PM HoM's contact particulars.  I am sure that Trinity would vouch for me as someone to whom HoM would release the information.

Thanks


----------



## HitorMRS. (28 Aug 2006)

PM inbound.

Just cause Trinity will vouch for you!


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Aug 2006)

Is having Trinity vouch for you one of the most trustworthy things you can think of?


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2006)

I'll vouch for Scoutfinch too.  Does that count?  LOL


----------



## HitorMRS. (28 Aug 2006)

Of course you count navy_mich.


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2006)

HitorMRS. said:
			
		

> Of course you count navy_mich.



...and higher to 28 too.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Aug 2006)

It's count to 29, thank you very much, and THEN change mag....I think the "Change Mag" part should also count as a numerical value of some sort


----------



## Trinity (28 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Is having Trinity vouch for you one of the most trustworthy things you can think of?



No, seriously...  I shouldn't vouch for anything.

I'm allowed to sign legal documents now vouching for people like on passports, etc.
Something is wrong with this world.

Nice to see while I have my head turned you're all bashing me in the threads.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Nice to see while I have my head turned you're all bashing me in the threads.



Hey, come on, you know me better than that...I'll bash as you're reading this thread....staring right at it, in fact  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Aug 2006)

Sadly and I feel so dirty saying this, around here my Mags are filled only to 29 so yeah count to 28 then change mag, seems to ease the spring abit and keep stoppages from bad mag feeds to a minimum, now the stoppages from sand...... another bloody story!


I'm good sitting in KAF as we speak actually just had some Subway (I'm trying to get fat but the IMP diet outside the wire isn't helping) Yeah packages/mail is slow I was complaining to 9er about that I was starting to feel left out, But then John came through in a big way and now I'm all smiles, now if only the Boot's would get here real fast like so my feet can heal!

All is good, remember the media is usually right only in so far as numbers....the rest I'm pretty sure they make up cause it sounds good.


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Sadly and I feel so dirty saying this, around here my Mags are filled only to 29 so yeah count to 28 then change mag, seems to ease the spring abit and keep stoppages from bad mag feeds to a minimum, now the stoppages from sand...... another bloody story!



 ;D Damn, I love being right!  Okay, honestly, I had forgotten the number, saddly corrected by Des, but hey, it all turned out my way anyway.

HoM, I'm sure I speak for the others following this thread when I say thank you for the update, it is good to hear from you and know you're doing well.  But one thing though, I wasn't aware that eating Subway added height, so you might want to look for something that would do that over getting bigger around...


----------



## Franko (29 Aug 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I'm good sitting in KAF as we speak actually just had some Subway....



Hmmmm....Halal tasts great when mixed with the smell of the poo pond doesn't it?     ;D

In all seriousness....keep down in the hatches, both plates in and we'll see you back in Pet in Feb.

Stay safe.

Regards


BTW....take some pictures of strategically placed "P" on vehicles if you see them. A bit of a marker by the Armd det on 0 for shytes and giggles.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Dec 2006)

At HitorMiss' request, I'm just posting to let everyone know that he has now begun what would be his *counts on fingers* third trip towards the sandbox.

Should be leaving from Trenton later on this afternoon, and from then on, a little sunshine.

Stay safe, and come back...again


----------



## Pearson (4 Dec 2006)

Stay safe over there. See you on the boards and looking forward to your safe return to Canada.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Dec 2006)

Third time's the charm.  You'll do well on this, I know.  Not that you hadn't done well.  Just never mind me and get on with business 


Take care!


----------



## GAP (4 Dec 2006)

GLUTTON!!! LUCK


----------



## niner domestic (4 Dec 2006)

HOM, fair winds and following seas, mate.  HOMrs, if you need anything, just holler - it's yours.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Dec 2006)

Good Luck !! Stay safe.


----------



## karl28 (4 Dec 2006)

HOM,   Good luck  and stay safe


----------



## manhole (4 Dec 2006)

Stay safe over there......let me know if you need anything.........we are already gathering stuff to send over for the local soldiers going on the next rotation.... so another package or two won't be a problem


----------



## DELTADOG13 (4 Dec 2006)

HoM,
Well back in the fight again I see. Too bad I was in Wainwright prepping TF 1-07 for the Sandbox. Wish we could've talked before you left. Remember to stay safe and look after your mates. We'll have a couple of beers......I mean alot of beers when you get back.

Cheers
DD13


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Dec 2006)

Good luck Hom. Come back safe!


----------



## Pea (4 Dec 2006)

Good Luck HoM!! Remember what I said about coming home.... and no hospital visits!

Stay safe, and we'll talk to you soon!


----------



## Big Foot (4 Dec 2006)

Give 'em hell, HoM. Stay safe over there.


----------



## Klc (4 Dec 2006)

Give'r shit, HoM!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Dec 2006)

Did we all do this before?   ;D

...from me and HLs...stay safe and all that jazz...drop us a line from time to time if ya can.  

stick on the ice...don't eat yellow snow.

MRM


----------



## Loachman (4 Dec 2006)

Duck when appropriate this time, and no headlines. All the best...


----------



## scoutfinch (4 Dec 2006)

My standard caveat of "Don't run with scissors" from your last departure did not work out so well.... so, this time I am just going to wish you God speed, good luck and best wishes.

scout/sam


----------



## PoPo (4 Dec 2006)

Give em hell HoM - stay safe

PoPo


----------



## NL_engineer (4 Dec 2006)

Good luck

Third time is always a charm.


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Dec 2006)

I expect to see you back in Ottawa so you can be at my BIQ graduation and for many more drinks and... "oreo cookies". Good luck, and give em hell!!!


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Dec 2006)

Keep your stick on the ice, er sand, errr on whatever they have for hockey there.


----------



## proudnurse (5 Dec 2006)

HoM! Safe journey to you and fellow soldiers! We'll all be thinking of you back home! 

Godspeed ~Rebecca~


----------



## KevinB (5 Dec 2006)

This time remember too Duck, stupid  ;D


----------



## brihard (5 Dec 2006)

Best of luck, and come home safe and complete. Look after your buddies.


----------



## warspite (5 Dec 2006)

Good luck HitorMiss Stay safe


----------



## beach_bum (5 Dec 2006)

Good luck and stay safe.

BB


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Dec 2006)

What happen to once bitten, twice shy, ha!

Stay safe HoM.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2006)

Stay safe & take care...


----------



## RHFC_piper (5 Dec 2006)

Good Luck, Brother.

Wish I was sitting on the plane next to ya.  Give 'em hell for me.


----------



## Popurhedoff (5 Dec 2006)

Good luck and safe return... and as Infidel_6 mentioned.... Duck!  at the required time of course.  


Cheers
Pop


----------



## TMM (5 Dec 2006)

I haven't been on the site much recently but glad I saw this. Great big hugs HoM and don't come home early this time!


----------



## Strike (5 Dec 2006)

Good luck HoM!  Too bad we didn't get to have a coffee together before you left.  I'll have one waiting for you when you get back!


----------



## navymich (5 Dec 2006)

From the old navy me: fair winds and following seas

From the current civy me: godspeed, best wishes, take care

From the future AF me: (TBA)


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Dec 2006)

Best of luck, and take care.


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

Aim True. Take care and God Speed.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Dec 2006)

Kick ass, HoM.  Make some holes, get back here.  Godspeed.


----------



## Trinity (13 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Kick ***, HoM.  Make some holes, get back here.  Godspeed.



NOT IN HIMSELF...

lets clarify that...


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Dec 2006)

HoM, play safe.  Standing by to do dinner with you and the Mrs when you get back.  Have a gooder.

G2G


----------



## Thompson_JM (13 Dec 2006)

Give em Hell HoM. show those #$%#-ers what happens when you mess with the canadian Boys


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl (20 Dec 2006)

HoM, good luck over there, thanks for taking that stuff to LB, very much appreciate. See you when you get back. Give em hell over there, LB is lookin forward to having you back.
HoMrs... we only have less than 3 months to go and our men are finally coming home to us, thank god! Happy holidays to you and your little one


----------

